# Dwarf South American Cichlids



## NewbeeH (Jan 13, 2011)

I am gathering my resources to make a new 55 gal. planted tank. Can anyone help me in finding Dwarf South American Cichlids that would work well with plants. Find is defined as which ones and where to buy.

Thanks


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i would check with your local fish club...or mom´s and po´s pet store. some easy one to beggin with are appistos, bolivian rams & nannacara anomala. i have had all of them, my fav. is the nannacara =) have fun!


----------



## Jeto (Nov 25, 2010)

how about some dwarf pike cichlids

crenicichla regani would be good.


----------



## NewbeeH (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, I saw some of the pike cichlids when I was scanning the internet. Interesting fish.....but they appear to lack color.


----------



## Jeto (Nov 25, 2010)

in a planted tank, the redness of both regani and compressiceps is very much pronounced.

i have some regani in my planted tank.


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

I keep both electric blue and gold rams and they do well in planted tanks


----------



## 21windowsamba (Nov 8, 2006)

Check this out http://forum.apistogramma.com/ apistos are great but make sure you have plenty of space for them. They are still chichilids .


----------

